# CC & C and CC Site Costings??



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Okay at the risk of sounding daft....which I know I am being! :lol: 

As I seldom use larger sites and generally stay at CL's....I was looking up a couple CC & C sites. Now the tariff for these sites will say things like 

Person £9
Pitch 7.50
Awing 2.00

etc....now the daft part....does that mean that for a family of 4 (all adults now) the total cost per night is 9X4 + 7.50 + 2?
Which is an unbelievable 45.50!!!! 

Am I reading this right?? If so...I think I'll stick to my CL's and force myself to get over my wildcamping fears!


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

its normally per couple so £9 no pitch fee if member, £2 for awning so cost £11 per night for the 2 members then there will be surcharge for extra people

mark


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Dawn
You are reading and working it out correctly. CL's are certainly good value, we go to one between Loch Lomond and Stirling £6 a night however many.
You can see the dolphins at Rosemarkie by walking up to where the tide turns and they are very close.

Jan


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Since there are only 2 of us and we qualify for the reduced C&CC rate then the cost is reduced.
Our site choice is usually made on the basis of which site is available closest to where we want to be. This means that it can be of either of the clubs and Club site or private or CL/CS.
Often there just isn't a choice so for us it is pay up and get on with it.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

As far as the C&CC goes, the per person fee is probably right, although can be as high as £11, most are less. The pitch fee only applies to non-members and I've never known the C&CC charge for awning. The only other charge is for a 'service pitch' which basically means electric hook-up @ £3.50. So for 4 adults the cost could be £47.50. The price shoots up when all 4 are over 18 years and have to pay full adult rate. Until that age there is a family rate which is considerably less.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

................on the other hand, as an over 55 member I can camp at Walton on Thames club site (eg), for as little as £2.25 per night.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I haven't seen any club sites charging for awnings? are you looking at CCC "listed" sites in their BIg Sites book? Normally the CCC charge is per person with an extra (normally about £3.50) for "service pitch" - hook up :roll:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

bozzer said:


> Dawn
> You are reading and working it out correctly. CL's are certainly good value, we go to one between Loch Lomond and Stirling £6 a night however many.
> You can see the dolphins at Rosemarkie by walking up to where the tide turns and they are very close.
> 
> Jan


Bit of a long walk from Stirling though Jan :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Are you meaning The Caravan Club (CC) or the Camping and Caravanning Club (C&CC)? They have different pricing structures and as far as I know there isn't an awning charge at the CC. We stay at club sites as well as CLs and CSs and we don't pay anything like you are stating, though there are often differences for different seasons, locations and time of week, age groups and whether of not you are members. Maybe we don't stay at expensive times and places.

I'm happy to check for particular sites and times for 4 adults.


Chris


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

posted twice


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies...I was typing the costs from memory so it might not have been awning charge £2....

Here's an example of a site and the tariffs...if someone could please tell me what the cost of 4 adults in mh serviced (high season) would be if a member and also as a non-member I sure would appreciate it.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclu...x/details.aspx?id=6370&returnPage=search.aspx


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

tonyt said:


> ................on the other hand, as an over 55 member I can camp at Walton on Thames club site (eg), for as little as £2.25 per night.


How does that work Tony....is that a big site or a cl cs?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

dawnwynne said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies...I was typing the costs from memory so it might not have been awning charge £2....I'm trying to find the site I was specifically thinking about....but most are the same...I'll post a link as soon as I find it and perhaps someone could tell me what the 'actual' cost would be if I were a member.


You'll need to give dates to work out the actual cost

Chris


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

dawnwynne said:


> How does that work Tony....is that a big site or a cl cs?


It's a C&CC Club Site with 115 pitches - only open to members.
It has no toilets or showers.
At 55 years of age C&CC members get an age concession reduction in charges.
I am a solo traveller.
The figure I quoted was for low season.

Being within the M25 and only 1 mile from a train station it's an ideal spot for visiting London.

So, it all depend on your circumstances as to how much it costs.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> dawnwynne said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for your replies...I was typing the costs from memory so it might not have been awning charge £2....I'm trying to find the site I was specifically thinking about....but most are the same...I'll post a link as soon as I find it and perhaps someone could tell me what the 'actual' cost would be if I were a member.
> ...


Hi Chris

Sorry I was looking at high season (Mid August).


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

A hardstanding pitch with electric (HWE), with awning (WA) for a motorhome less than 26ft for four adult members, for two nights in August costs £71.80. So £35.90 per night.

It made no difference to the price when I tried it without awning or when I imput 2 members and 2 non-members.

Just going to watch Coast (Brittany) now but will check in later if you've any more variables to try.


Chris


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Chris

Thanks...that does clear it up for me. Expensive!


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

tonyt said:


> dawnwynne said:
> 
> 
> > How does that work Tony....is that a big site or a cl cs?
> ...


Wow that's a great rate!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CC & CCC*

Dawn

You are reading it correctly and well done to the two clubs for charging in this manner. For single travellers, the two big clubs are great value.

I recently stayed on a private site in Derby for £14 per night yet a twin axle caravan with maybe 6 people in it pays exactly the same, even though they use more water, generate more rubbish and thus the costs associated with removal and so on.

I rarely stay on a CS/CL as the prices are often higher than a mainstream CCC site.

Russell


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

On CC&C club sites, if each adult wants to surf the W-W-Web on their own little netbook for the day then you canm addon another £49, but if they only want 20hrs each it will be £80.

£5 an hour.
£7 a day.

I wonder what European visitors think of UK site pricing.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Its up to you as members of the CC and CCC to challange the costs.

Its you the members who set the rules 
e.g. minimum two night stays, No age concession in peak season etc

So why not ask the clubs how they justify their costs?

Publish the replies - it would make good comparision.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CC & CCC*

Andrew and Shirley sum in up well. It is up to the members to put things right - and get on the committee, or attend the AGM.

I kicked off big time about the ridiculous CCC 7 for 5 offer. I now have it in writing I can stay for 10, 16 or what ever number of nights and can have two free within the period.

As said, as a single traveller I am a fan of their pricing structures but many other aspects of the Clubs are wrong in my opinion.

Russell


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

dawnwynne said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Thanks...that does clear it up for me. Expensive!


True, yet John and I could go to the same site in early September for £11.50 per night, or early October for £10.50. This is because we are members over 55. Without the age concession the same dates would be £15.30 and £13.50. For us membership is well worth it.

Chris


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*CC & C and CC Site Costings*

As a lady CC warden said to me the other day, as I passed over £133 "makes you think when Travelodge advertise rooms at £19 per night."


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for your input everyone.

I guess the secret is to not use bigger sites during peak times...as I said I very seldom use them and I think I'll keep it that way. I enjoy smaller sites anyway but sometimes you just don't have a choice and on those occasions you pay what you must.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Dawn some CL and CS sites are expensive as well.

The CL site we are on now is £12 a night. This does include electric.

When I think of the Aires/Stellplatz where we pay on average 6 or 7€ a night ( though sometimes more) I know where I prefer to spend my money most of the year.

Presthope CC site near Much Wenlock charge £9 a night but doesn't have a toilet block.

I feel the two main clubs charges are a bit excessive.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm with you Rita...however I don't begrudge paying even up to £20 ....maybe even 25 if the facilities are terrific....but I feel when you start going beyond that for a place to basically park....that's ridiculous!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It really is because we are self sufficient in our Motorhomes that the charges are really to high in the High Season.
£30-£35 a night is silly money.
Tents need to use all the facilities available but Motorhomes do not.
If there is entertainment on a site, shows and bars then I don't mind paying more but to charge such high prices just for a pitch is naughty.
We try to look for Independent small sites but do use the C&CC holiday sites where we can.

*nipperdin* you are right Travelodges do seem a good idea at times.


----------



## quiraing (Feb 12, 2007)

There are no charges for awnings on the CC sites. The CCC however have two different pricing structures since they took over Forest holidays. On their X Forest holidays sites they charge extra per night for electricity, awnings, visitor parking and dogs. On their traditional sites they charge about £3.50 per night for electricity. It is all a bit of a rip off, especially for those couples with families , where both the CC and the CCC increase their prices during school holidays. Best to find a good CL.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

quiraing said:


> On their traditional sites they charge about £3.50 per night for electricity.


Not _quite_ accurate. It's £3.50 for a club service pitch, which is electricity, hardstanding, or both.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

It's all down to supply and demand, as with most things. If people simply refused to use the sites then prices would drop but if they can fill them at school holiday times at the current prices, then they will continue to charge these high prices. Vote with your feet (wheels) and go elsewhere.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

paulmold said:


> It's all down to supply and demand, as with most things. If people simply refused to use the sites then prices would drop but if they can fill them at school holiday times at the current prices, then they will continue to charge these high prices. Vote with your feet (wheels) and go elsewhere.


Disagree, it's all down to the law. we have no legal alternative than to go on campsite or caravan sites. It is the stranglehold of this Cartel that is crushing tourism in the UK.

Amend the laws to allow aires/stellplatz/sosta's and we will truly see the UK tourism industry opened up to free market enterprize.

I believe UK sites are amongst the most expensive in Europe when it comes to motorhome touring.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> .
> Amend the laws to allow aires/stellplatz/sosta's and we will truly see the UK tourism industry opened up to free market enterprize.


I wonder ? This would remove _some_ motorhomes from the equation but not caravans and not, by any means, all motorhomes. Aires etc are fine for one night stands but many people, going for a few days, prefer somewhere where they can sit in comfort outside their van or, in winter, turn on their electric fire or use heated toilet blocks.



> I believe UK sites are amongst the most expensive in Europe when it comes to motorhome touring.


We've travelled extensively in Europe over many years and, while UK sites are not the cheapest, they are consistently among the best and not by any means the most expensive. Try Spain and Southern France for real eye-watering costs !

Looked at reasonably I believe club campsites offer real value for money _ if you use the facilities provided _. It would not be easy for many club sites to provide minimum facility pitches for the few who would want them and, how do you make sure that those who occupy these pitches don't use the sanitary blocks etc ?

I would like to see the clubs look carefully at their late night arrivals areas and see if they could convert some part of them to a Stop Acceuil Camping car scheme type pitch.

G


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Zozzer said:


> paulmold said:
> 
> 
> > It's all down to supply and demand, as with most things. If people simply refused to use the sites then prices would drop but if they can fill them at school holiday times at the current prices, then they will continue to charge these high prices. Vote with your feet (wheels) and go elsewhere.
> ...


Thats a whole different issue and one that's been aired many times on here. I was not saying to avoid campsites altogether. I was saying avoid the high cost of club sites by using CL's/CS's and other cheaper sites.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Zozzer said:


> Disagree, it's all down to the law. we have no legal alternative than to go on campsite or caravan sites. It is the stranglehold of this Cartel that is crushing tourism in the UK.
> 
> Amend the laws to allow aires/stellplatz/sosta's and we will truly see the UK tourism industry opened up to free market enterprize.
> 
> I believe UK sites are amongst the most expensive in Europe when it comes to motorhome touring.


First of all - what cartel? If you're aware of a cartel and have proof you should inform the Monopolies Commission.

Tourism being crushed in the U.K. - what evidence have you of this? Everything that I read tells me that tourism is one area that's increasing and will become an even more important part of our economy in the future.

The lack of aires has done nothing to stifle the growth of motor-home sales in the U.K, which have increased dramatically over the last few years. We have a superb choice of two excellent clubs and thousands of CLs and CSs for those who don't want an expensive site.

I've just a had a few days in South Wales and the West Country using a mixture of CC sites and CLs. The CC sites were £15.50, 17.00 and the dearest was £20.20 and this is the peak period.

Sites of the quality of CC sites are hard to find in Europe at those prices. Municipal sites are OK, some better than others but they're no great bargains.

Of course, all singing and all dancing sites with pools, clubs, bingo and entertainment are expensive, but so are similar sites abroad.

Some times I think that we do our country a huge disservice by always looking on the negative side. We have a terrific range of sites for motor-homers, from inexpensive CLs to top quality club sites.

We had four weeks in Italy in May/June and prices weren't bad because we had an ACSI card but that's only off-season. Some of the peak period prices were scary!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sometimes I think we're our own worst enemy.

Not that many years ago a motorhome was a campervan - just that - small, a bed, somewhere to cook and a primitive ablution set up. Almost any old field would do. A spade was essential equipment.

Now we have monster multi ton palaces-on-wheels using enough power to keep a small village going. As a result, we want hardstandings, level pitches, electric hook ups, heated shower blocks (come on!), vacant pitches when we choose to go, dog walks, kids playgrounds, bars, near to a pub, on a bus route, suitable for RVs, disabled facilities - and we want it for a fiver a night!  

Those of us that can, and do, get enjoyment from motorhoming without all those "essential facilities" have a wonderful, and inexpensive time on CS/CL sites. The one I stayed on this week was £3 per night.

I puzzle at some posts from members who are complaining bitterly (via campsite wifi!) about how much they are paying tonight - er - ignition, mirror, signal - move on.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Those of us that can, and do, get enjoyment from motorhoming without all those "essential facilities" have a wonderful, and inexpensive time on CS/CL sites. The one I stayed on this week was £3 per night.


Tony...in many respects I agree with you but we tend to use our MH as a means to an end rather than an end in itself.

CL and CSs are great if you want to get away from it all but they are usually tucked away in the back of beyond and well away from the museums, stately homes, cities etc etc that we want to see. We have enough peace and quiet at home and can sit and read all day and gaze at lovely scenery if we want to.

Whatever else people might think of them Club sites are usually in the thick of things and a short bus ride or walk from the action.

It's horses for courses: we all use our MH for different things at different times and we all have different needs of the places we pitch. Club sites suit us and we are happy to pay for them. I don't think we have ever paid more than £20 per night and usually considerably less- as at Walton on Thames shortly. We've also stayed at Travelodges and are not impressed !

We're very lucky to have the choice. Every time I go to a club site I try to look at it through the eyes of a visiting foreigner and I have never once felt I have to apologise for anything.

G


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> Whatever else people might think of them Club sites are usually in the thick of things and a short bus ride or walk from the action.
> G


Absolutely bang on! Sites that immediately come to mind are Bristol, York and Durham.

You can walk out of the Bristol site onto a bus or even a ferry for a short trip into town, the same at Durham and York is almost in the city!

Yes, I know that they're busy sites and difficult to get on unless you book well in advance but that's a measure of their success.

I never found one site in Italy that came within a mile of a CC site. Incredibly cramped emplacements, second-rate shower blocks, not one of which had a separate area for your clothes so you risked spraying them as you washed.

The difference is that the clubs are run by members who are obviously caravanners and motor-homers and they know what we want. Many commercial sites are started by people who see a market but have probably never stayed on a camp site in their life!

For me, CC sites are just the right balance - immaculately kept with the things that make life easier, such as shower blocks should you prefer them and information rooms with bags of leaflets on local amenities, but no bars, clubs or bingo!

I'm happy on a CL any time as well but, occasionally, a nice big shower cubicle with endless hot water is a pleasant change from my rather compact one in the 'van!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

thoroughly agree with you Hobbyfan. I fancy to pop over to Italy next year perhaps but am put off by the cost of the sites and the size of the pitches. 

I am afraid my days of a quick wash down with cold water and a spade for other essentials is well over. I have a motorhome so I can take my luxuries with me. I use CC sites mainly so I can have a hot shower and somewhere to sit outside without encroaching on another's pitch and easy access to places of interest using local transport or walking - York is great isn't it?

So ..... each to their own ...... both view points are valid and we are so lucky in this country having both types of site to choose from. From other threads on here we also have plenty of wild camping locations to use as well.

Sue

P.S. Where would we be without the CC to moan about sometimes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Suenliam said:


> thoroughly agree with you Hobbyfan. I fancy to pop over to Italy next year perhaps but am put off by the cost of the sites and the size of the pitches.


Don't let me put you off Italy, it's great and if you can go in early June for instance you can use an ACSI card and pay a maximum of 15 Euro for a reasonable site.

We found ACSI sites in most places. Siena was one were we had to pay a lot more but we also stayed on sostas (aires) when travelling, which were free.

Yes, the emplacements are smaller in the honey-pot places but at least you don't have to reverse a caravan into them!

I recommend the Michelin Green Guide for Italy, and anywhere else for that matter!


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Both CC and C&CC clubs prices go up considerably during school holidays - peak periods - but most are reasonably priced outside these periods. CC offers midweek discount at some sites and C&CC has age concession offers.
I stay frequently at one particular CC site and the charge for me on my own in my MH can be as low as £7.00/night mid week off peak to £14.00 at other times during the peak season. For the availability of hot showers and good clean heated (in winter) toilet facilities, MH service point, and pitch with hardstanding, electricity, TV hook-up and plenty of space I consider the charges very reasonable, especially once you deduct the included VAT.
Compare this with some of the sites in Spain during the Winter - at random these vary from £12.00 to £24.00per night, prices from C&CC Winter Sun 2010/11, (I'm poring closely over my copy for next February) for pitches where you can almost shake hands through MH windows and toilet facilities that are to say the least nowhere as good as UK club facilities. Spanish prices do include Tourist tax and electricity. These are the highest prices quoted for short stays as UK sites do not allow, by law, stays over 28 days.
I admit I stay at home during school holidays and at BH weekends, sites are much quieter outside peak times, but then I am 'Grumpy old man'.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, I think my thread has grown extra legs! 

I didn't intend for this to become another France/Britain debate etc....it started at how confused I was with the way costings are worked out because the way I had calculated it seemed to imply outrageous costs for a night. 

I did say earlier that I have absolutely no problem paying £20 even £25 per night for a site, what I don't understand is how any site can justify £35 upwards...that too me is excessive. Camping used to be a way of getting away from it all without breaking the bank...well paying £35 upwards for a pitch is unjustifiable in my books and I don't care whether that's in the Uk, France or North Pole.


----------

